# X11 ne se lance plus



## alex6levrai (29 Juin 2008)

J'ai un très GROS problème, je me sert pour mon bouleau de INKSCAPE et GIMP tous les jours.
Mais problème, hier lorsque j'ai voulu le lancer X11 ne s'est pas ouvert (comme a la normale).
J'ai donc essayé de réinstaller X11 a partir de mon CD. -> RIEN
J'ai donc réinstallé Leopard en prenant soin d'archiver mes fichiers et de cocher la case X11 rt la aussi RIEN.
Je suis sous Leopard 10.5.3 et je n'est rien installé comme logiciel pouvant pertureber le couple inkscape - X11.

Je vous en remercie d'avance, sinon demain je ne sait pas comment je vais travailler


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2008)

Visiblement, Inskape 0.4.6 sur Leopard ce n'est pas folichon... 

http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=2018385&forum_id=323059

https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/226355

http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/InstallHelp

Que ce soit avec le X11 de Mac OS X ou le XQuartz... 

The Gimp s'installe et fonctionne sans problème pour moi avec le X11 de Mac OS X.


----------



## alex6levrai (29 Juin 2008)

Ouai mais jusqu'a présent il marché très bien et c'est du jour au lendemain qu'il ne se passe plus rien.
Et il en est de meme pour Gimp.
Je pense que cela vient plutot de X11


----------



## ericb2 (29 Juin 2008)

Tu as fait une mise à jour ?


----------



## alex6levrai (29 Juin 2008)

Oui tous mes logiciels sont a jour


----------



## ericb2 (30 Juin 2008)

Oui, mais encore ? C'est peut être la mise à jour de quelque chose qui a provoqué ça ...  Et si tu veux qu'on puisse t'aider, il faut en dire plus


----------



## alex6levrai (30 Juin 2008)

Tu veux savoir quoi ? 
Récemment j'ai fais les mise a jour de Safari 3.1 mais après, rien de spécial, surtout que j'ai essayé de réeinstaller tout OS X en archivant mes fichiers donc tout a été réinstallé et mis a jour.
J'ai aussi réinstallé Inkscape.


----------



## ericb2 (30 Juin 2008)

@alex6levrai

Ben c'est toi qui as un problème  .. donc la coutume, c'est de donner le plus d'informations possibles. 

Comme ça, les autres peuvent t'aider.


----------



## alex6levrai (30 Juin 2008)

La j'ai dit tout ce que je savais, l'ordi est toujours a jour il marchais très bien et l'autre matin j'ai voulu ouvrir inkscape, le point bleu sous le logo inkscape s'affiche, mais X11 ne réagit meme pas il reste statique.
Donc j'ai décidé re réinstaller inkscape. Rien de plus
J'ai ensuite réinstallé Mac OSx Leopard en archivant mes fichiers, et c'est toujours pareil.


----------



## numsix (30 Juin 2008)

Apparemment il faut que tu mettes a jour Xquartz, au moins a la version 2.1.4 pour leopard, d'apres macupdate....
http://xquartz.macosforge.org/trac/wiki


----------



## alex6levrai (30 Juin 2008)

Yes ! Merci *NUMSIX*
ça remarche pafaitement voir meme mieux qu'avant, inkscape ne quitte plus inopinément.

Merci beaucoup.
Et merci a Ericb2.


----------



## ericb2 (30 Juin 2008)

@alex6levrai

Pas de quoi. donc il semble que tu aies fait une mise à jour 10.5.2 -> 10.5.3 qui a déclenché le problème (le what est connu, mais pas le why).

Dernier point: je suggère que tu ajoutes un [Résolu] dans le titre.
Comme ça, tout le monde voit qu'il y a une solution  ;-)


----------

